# Iress Charts Query - % change



## matt88 (22 May 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I have a comsec account and was fiddling with the Iress platform. I was able to draw straight lines on the charts and next to the line would come up the percentage difference between the price at either extremeties of the line - a most useful application.

However I can't remember how I did it. I can draw straight lines ok but I can't replicate the % change figure coming up, and I can't find any menu items in the charting that will allow me to do it.

Does anyone use the feature and could explain how to access it?

Thanks


----------



## matt88 (24 May 2010)

Well I might be able to answer my own question.

It turns out the feature I was using was not in the Iress platform at all, but in the charts sections of the basic comsec platform... just get a chart up, select "Draw Trend Lines", and once drawn the percentage change magically appears next to the line.

Disappointingly this feature is not available in Iress... has anybody found it there?

thanks


----------

